# B&R Programmierung lernen



## kruz_007 (31 März 2011)

Hallo, 
habe gerade meine Studium abgeschlossen, und neue job angefangen als SPS Programmierer. habe in meiner Praktikum mit Step 7 Programmiert. Jetzt muss ich mit B&R programmieren, und deshalb frage ich womit ich am Bestens anfangen soll? Vielleicht hat einer oder andere ein Typ für mich wo ich Unterlagen Downloden kann !!

lg kruz


----------



## Tigerente1974 (31 März 2011)

Die Hilfe im B+R Automation Studio ist schon sehr umfangreich. Am Beispielprojekt "Coffeemachine" kannst Du Dich auch orientieren.


----------



## kruz_007 (31 März 2011)

erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Das Programm von Cafee maschine habe ich mir angeguckt, aber leider zeigt nicht wie man z.b die Hardware Konfiguration machen kann.


----------



## kruz_007 (1 April 2011)

ich wäre dankbar auf eure Hilfe


----------



## ghostbrain (1 April 2011)

ich programmiere auf einer b&r, kann dir evtl einige tipps geben
.. welche version automation studio ?


----------



## bits'bytes (1 April 2011)

Hallo,
ich gehe davon aus dass du AS 3.x hast, oder  ? Falls nicht, würde ich dir das jedenfalls empfehlen. Überleg dir gut falls du gedenkst mit einer V2.x anzufangen.

Also, das Grundprinzip ist mal folgendes

- du schreibst *eine*  Software (Logical View)
- du hast *verschiedene *Konfigurationen  (Configuration)
- du erstellst für jede Konfiguration die  *Hardware-Konfiguration* (Physical View)

Diese 3 Bereiche werden im AS  durch 3 TAB dargestellt.

Zum Beispiel: du schreibst ein Programm mit einer Visu welche auf einem Power Panel läuft. Dann erzeugst du einfach eine neue Konfiguration und lässt das Programm z.B. auf einer X20-1484 laufen. Ohne dass du auch nur eine einzige Software-Änderung vornehmen musst. Du kannst die Visu dann z.B. über VNC ausgeben.

Coffeemachine: Gehe in Configuration, und  kopiere eine Konfiguration, dann kannst du in die Physical View gehen. CPU  markieren und sagst du "Insert", dann kannst du z.B. die CPU  tauschen.

Spiel mal ein bischen rum, dann verstehst du das sicher  bald... In der Configuration View kannst du immer "Active Configuration" setzten und bestimmst damit die Konfiguration mit welcher gearbeitet wird. 

Arbeite viel mit den Context Menüs, die gibts überall und über Eigenschaften kannst sehr viele Befehle erreichen.

Schritt für Schritt Anleitungen werden für diese ganze Thematik aber gleich mal etwas zu aufwendig, das sollte aber eigentlich in der Hilfe schon beschrieben sein,

bg
bb


----------



## kruz_007 (3 April 2011)

Ok ich bedanke mich bb. 
ich werde das erstmal versuchen. aber Schritt für Schritt anleitungen für den Anfang wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

lg kruz


----------



## MeTh (3 April 2011)

*Schulung*

Hallo,

ich hab es auch mit einem "Selbststudium" probiert.
Hab dann aber für 4xx,00 € einen 2 Tageskurs bei B&R gemacht.

Ich hab damals bei meinem Vertriebspartner ein paar Trainingsunterlagen
angefordert. War damals kein Problem - Kannst ja mal fragen.

LG und viel Erfolg - MeTh.


----------



## Friese_250 (3 April 2011)

*Moin moin*

Ich habe es ähnlich gemacht.
Wir hatten fünf Tage Support ausgehandelt.
Die ersten drei Tage war ich bei B&R in Hannover, dann habe ich die bestellte  Hardware in der Firma aufgebaut und in Betrieb genommen - und zu den ersten großen Fragen kam ein B&R Mitarbeiter ins Werk.
OK die Kosten für Unterkunft und Auslöse gingen extra.

Der Support bei B&R (Hannover) war immer sehr gut

Friese


----------



## kruz_007 (3 April 2011)

*Hallo*

danke an alle die teilgenomen haben,
ich arbeite mir Automation Studio V 3.0.81.


----------



## Sera (7 April 2011)

Hi,

Zum einen würde ich in dem Büro von B&R in deiner Nähe mal nach den Trainingsmodulen fragen. In dennen sind die Grundlagen eigentlich sehr gut erklärt.

Eine Basisschulung kann ich dir auch empfehlen. Dort werden dir die wichtigsten Dinge im umgang mit dem AS erklärt. Außerdem lernst die B&Rler kennen. Bei Fragen helfen die einem auch telefonisch weiter, auch wenn es mal "Anfänger"-Fragen sind.

Die Programmierung unterscheidet sich von Siemens eigentlich schon ein gutes Stück, da auf B&R meist in strukturierten Text oder C programmiert wird.
Auch vom Ablauf unterscheidet sich B&R von Siemens. Bei Siemens ist die Zykluszeit abhängig von dem Programmcode (mit Einschränkungen). Bei B&R kannst du dein Programm in verschiedenen Taskklassen laufen lassen. Diese werden dann immer nach einer einstellbaren Zeit durchlaufen werden. Einschränkung hier eben ist, dass der Code in der Taskklasse auch in der Zeit abgearbeitet werden können muss.


----------



## bimbo (6 Mai 2011)

ghostbrain schrieb:


> ich programmiere auf einer b&r, kann dir evtl einige tipps geben


 

Da sind wir aber alle mächtig gespannt!


----------

